# New look..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems they forgot the *"If It Ain't Broke Don't Fix It" *motto........

This so called "new" look sucks big time.............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is different that is for sure


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Certainly, I don't like what's been done to our Avatar pictures.

And I'm not too pleased by the typeface, either.

And what the heck are "Points"?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you "quote" and what the heck are "Points"?

Does this _new_ thing come with instructions?


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

high pockets said:


> How do you "quote" and what the heck are "Points"?
> 
> Does this _new_ thing come with instructions?


For quoting: If you hit "reply" in a post, it will automatically quote the previous one.

Mark


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

There's just too much to sort through. Probably because it's all new and we're not familiar with navigating it yet.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

What elements are giving you trouble, we can help you get through it

Kyle


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ugg. Nasty. Who's brilliant idea was this?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it's easier to post pictures. Just drag and drop.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I do like that we can now delete posts. That's a big plus. Desertman mentioned that it's easier to post pics. That's gonna be another big plus.

As others have mentioned, it's all new to us and it'll just be a matter of getting used to it.

Don't worry.......Be happy!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Certainly, I don't like what's been done to our Avatar pictures.
> 
> And I'm not too pleased by the typeface, either.
> 
> And what the heck are "Points"?


I'm thinking _points_ are the same as _likes_. Once you get 5000 of them, you are eligible for a new Ford F-150.

You are of course, responsible for any/all taxes, licensing fees, dealer prep, and destination charges.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback all,

Any questions just ask and we will be happy to help.

Jeff M


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there a way to view the just last post in a long chain without scrolling through all the previous posts?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I noticed too that my pictures didn't come in as thumbnails that you'd have to click on? I also like that you can preview your post before submitting it.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Avatars might be to be updated, the older version was very low resolution so when they converted over they may not look as good as before.

You can update them by clicking on your user name below then hover over the image and click (edit Image)

Jeff M


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

It';s not bad or worse than before,,,
It's just different is all.

Aarond

.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

joepeat said:


> Is there a way to view the just last post in a long chain without scrolling through all the previous posts?


@joepeat

You can click on the last page in the thread or "Jump to New"

Jeff M


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

desertman said:


> I noticed too that my pictures didn't come in as thumbnails that you'd have to click on? I also like that you can preview your post before submitting it.


@desertman

Can you give me a link to an example to check it out.

Jeff M


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

A couple of my other boards use XenForo software. It isn't really, really different. It's capable of being easier to read, has a few more useful features - and is probably more invasive. That's the trend.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Admin said:


> @desertman
> 
> Can you give me a link to an example to check it out.
> 
> Jeff M


It was in the old format. I wouldn't even know where to begin to find a link? Before when I would post pictures they came in as thumbnails that you would have to click on to enlarge. Now the one's I posted today came in large.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

hillman said:


> A couple of my other boards use XenForo software. It isn't really, really different. It's capable of being easier to read, has a few more useful features - and is probably more invasive. That's the trend.


It is a great tool and the XF 2.0 updates are great!

NOTE: we will be tweaking the site banner, colors and some formatting improvements over the next few days. So the user interface will star to look more inviting.

Jeff M


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

desertman said:


> It was in the old format. I wouldn't even know where to begin to find a link? Before when I would post pictures they came in as thumbnails that you would have to click on to enlarge. Now the one's I posted today came in large.


10-4, it is a feature to now have the images integrated into the post or choose instead of showing the thumbnails

Example - Car image is a Thumbnail and the screen shot is the Full Image.









Jeff M








.

Jeff M


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aha! Now I know what "Points" are.

And now I know how to read only the newest posts in a thread.

I'm a much happier camper now.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Aha! Now I know what "Points" are.
> 
> And now I know how to read only the newest posts in a thread.
> 
> I'm a much happier camper now.


Good stuff!

Jeff M


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

It's different. I like it. A little more modern look. I agree, change just for the sake of change isn't always good, bit this seems legit.
I don't spend a lot of time hare, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not that it matters but the old forum was way more easy to navigate. This "new" one sucks......


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

LostinTexas said:


> It's different. I like it. A little more modern look. I agree, change just for the sake of change isn't always good, bit this seems legit.
> I don't spend a lot of time hare, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Yeah Xenforo 2.0 is very reliable and fast, should cut down on outages and increase load times.



Cait43 said:


> Not that it matters but the old forum was way more easy to navigate. This "new" one sucks......


The learning curve will take a bit, I know the change can be frustrating but we want to keep you guys updated with the most reliable and stable software out there.

Ping us with any questions and we will be glad to help.

Jeff M


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

It don't suck. Just going to take a bit of getting used to I guess! I think we've all grown so used to the old way things were. Hey, we had to figure out how to navigate around the old system at 1 point in time. I'll just kind of fumble my way around, and figure things out, NO BIGGIE!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Can someone start a Go Fund Me thinga majig for me, so I can take some computer lessons?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> Can someone start a Go Fund Me thinga majig for me, so I can take some computer lessons?


Just look around. Not really anything you can do to mess son=mething up. A few mod tips have already prompted me to upgrade the pic on my avatar, and find a couple of specific functions. This site seems easy to navigate. VBulletin isn't horrible, bit some things can be several "Layers" deep. That can be a bit frustrating.
Be adventurous. It took me about 15 minutes to be comfortable and find more things than I was expecting. I know just enough to be dangerous with a keyboard.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I know a Nigerian Prince who would be more than happy to send you some money Paratrooper.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Good news from Admin... They were able to migrate all our typos over for us to continue to sue.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Certainly, I don't like what's been done to our Avatar pictures.
> 
> And I'm not too pleased by the typeface, either.
> 
> And what the heck are "Points"?


Points... "Standing way up firm and high"
[Bob Seger, Night Moves]


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Please, please return to the prior format.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Checking in,

Hows are things coming along, any questions?

We should have some cleaned up artwork and banner next week.

Jeff M


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Points... "Standing way up firm and high"
> [Bob Seger, Night Moves]


Night Moves was the one and only song that I could play on a guitar. The fact that I knew the lyrics too was an advantage when the ladies were deciding how their evening would end.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Admin said:


> Checking in,
> 
> Hows are things coming along, any questions?
> 
> ...


Better.
Much better.

I've called off the hit men.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well the site does look different but sorry guys it did not help any of your looks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Better.
> Much better.
> 
> I've called off the hit men.


Keep in mind that you still have to pay them, otherwise their target shifts.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Please, please return to the prior format.


I agree 100% . Come on this is basically just a "chatroom" for gun owners. No need for all "new bells and whistles". This new look is horrible to navigate. Unless I could not find it, it appears they have done away with sending private messages.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

At first it was like a shock to the system. Now after using it a few times I like it. The opening screen will allow both members and non members to easily find information about any particular gun or subject.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Cait43 said:


> I agree 100% . Come on this is basically just a "chatroom" for gun owners. No need for all "new bells and whistles". This new look is horrible to navigate. Unless I could not find it, it appears they have done away with sending private messages.


Might not be what you're looking for, but top right beside your name is "Inbox", click that, the "Start a conversation" type in who you want to talk to. Not the normal PM, but someone will come a long to point you the right way.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

C'mon guys, it ain't _that_ bad. Same deal as if someone yells at you "Watch your 8"; you just need to turn left, not right.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

hillman said:


> C'mon guys, it ain't _that_ bad. Same deal as if someone yells at you "Watch your 8"; you just need to turn left, not right.


Unless you're shooting some weird 8mm pistol.
Or, if you belong to Weight Watchers, you might hear: "Watch your weight"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldwing said:


> Night Moves was the one and only song that I could play on a guitar. The fact that I knew the lyrics too was an advantage when the ladies were deciding how their evening would end.
> 
> GW


In my second teenage rock band, we had a catalog of around 200 songs we could play. That was in the mid-60's. I laid down the guitar for almost 46 years then picked it up again in 2011. Now I can play 160 songs, but I'm just not as good as I was when I was 18-19 (not that I was that good back then, either). But I have a lot of fun messing around. Just bought another guitar on Black Friday.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> I agree 100% . Come on this is basically just a "chatroom" for gun owners. No need for all "new bells and whistles". This new look is horrible to navigate. Unless I could not find it, it appears they have done away with sending private messages.


@Cait43 "Private Messages" is now called "Conversations" and it is located here:

https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/conversations/

Jeff M


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I like it so far, it is a big improvement.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The new look is Ok. It's better than being held hostage by Facebook.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Xenforo and Invision Power are the two industry leading software's for forum. This one is based on the legendary vBulletin 3.x.x. and build by two of the three genius that build vBulletin. Its a great platform and like all new software needs some getting used to. To mention here there are some great themes available for this software.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is one of my Favourite ones http://xf1.artodia.com/demo.php?demo=xf&id=simplicity-darkblue


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Heya all,

New skins and look has been updated.

Jeff M


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

You can also have multiple skins for those who like it in their preferred colour.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"New skins"? "Multiple skins"? WTF?

Please explain these arcane, modern terms to this ancient Luddite member.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "New skins"? "Multiple skins"? WTF?
> Please explain these arcane, modern terms to this ancient Luddite member.


Like trying on a different color of camo for every day of the week. 
-Philip


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

The skin is just the color and wrapping of the site. Some like a bright page, some like a darker page. We are giving out some options to make time spent on here easier on the eyes. 
-Philip


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "New skins"? "Multiple skins"? WTF?
> 
> Please explain these arcane, modern terms to this ancient Luddite member.


Well at 46 and counting I dont exactly belong to the new era either. Below is one of my fav software Invisionpower.com

https://www.ibtheme.com/forums/

Scroll to the bottom of it and click on themes it would show a long list of options, do choose the Default to see how it actually looks when viewed in its stock format.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Admin said:


> We are giving out some options to make time spent on here easier on the eyes.


You Bet Xenforo can be very additive by its very virtue of ease of use.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

farook said:


> You Bet Xenforo can be very additive by its very virtue of ease of use.


Its growing on me. The very first generation of XF was user friendly for users but not so much for admins. The newer version is way friendlier to us admins when it comes to problem solving. 
-Philip


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello all,

How are things going, any issues or questions form over the weekend?

Jeff M


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "New skins"? "Multiple skins"? WTF?
> 
> Please explain these arcane, modern terms to this ancient Luddite member.


It's all Cool, Daddy-o, just slip me some skin, put on your raccoon coat, put it's tail on your antenna and slip on down to the drive up with the cutest rollerskating servers in town.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

So far, so good...


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Lots of reactionary members here. Probably none of them have even tried laser weapons yet.

I have my home set up so I can shoot around corners, and the intensity dialed in so the 'shots' don't over-penetrate.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

hillman said:


> Lots of reactionary members here. Probably none of them have even tried laser weapons yet.
> 
> I have my home set up so I can shoot around corners, and the intensity dialed in so the 'shots' don't over-penetrate.














Steve M1911A1 said:


> So far, so good...


10-4, good buddy!

Jeff M


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

One clean designed theme https://community.centminmod.com/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> Seems they forgot the *"If It Ain't Broke Don't Fix It" *motto........
> 
> This so called "new" look sucks big time.............


Lmao


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Like getting a new cell phone, Lol
Or buying a new car. Buying a new car is a trip nowadays. Never needed the owners manual as much on cars before. 
Now it's like, what the hell does that light that just appeared mean, lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What are all these buttons on my steering wheel. ?? Lol


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

farook said:


> One clean designed theme https://community.centminmod.com/


Yikes, those colors are hard on the eyes....

Sites now have to pass Contrast and Color requirements to be included in Google search.

Jeff M


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

@pic

Some minor updates but let me know if you have any questions on how to use the site.

Jeff M


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

If contrasts are important Geode may be the one. See if Sherri can customise it for you for Xenforo.

https://www.ibtheme.com/forums/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Admin said:


> @pic
> 
> Some minor updates but let me know if you have any questions on how to use the site.
> 
> Jeff M


New computers, cell phones, will take you out of your comfort zone for a little while, we need to keep up with the new technology as it's thrown at us. 
Or you'll find yourself digging out of a technology hole with way to many updates. 
Everything will be fine. 
Thank you
Good job
Pic


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> New computers, cell phones, will take you out of your comfort zone for a little while, we need to keep up with the new technology as it's thrown at us.
> Or you'll find yourself digging out of a technology hole with way to many updates.
> Everything will be fine.
> Thank you
> ...


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks all,

Happy New Year!!!

Jeff M


----------

